# Sage Brush and Goats



## Plunge (Jul 29, 2009)

Are any of your raising goats in sage brush country? If so, do your goats find sage bursh good fodder?


----------



## lonitamclay (Aug 29, 2009)

I find that some goats like it a lot more likely in the winter and late fall months and other goats will eat it if there isnt anything else. 
I think it depends if they are needing it in their bodies they will eat it. Goats have a strong sense of knowing what their bodies need and what it lacks.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Google "goats sage brush" and you will see all kinds of info. If it's all they have to eat, that may not be so good. But if they have a variety of other wild browse then they can eat what they want. My goats eat a lot of juniper, which almost nothing else will eat. They really love it.


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

My kids really enjoy the flowering tops. If I pick them and feed them to the goats they will eat them fresh, otherwise they really seem to enjoy browsing them when they have completed their cycle and are dry and crunchy. Unfortunately they don't get a whole lot because the antelope migrate through in the fall, and 100+ head of antelope can eat a lot of sage. They seem to target those tops as well. I have heard, and seems to be the case in the short time I have had them, that they will worm themselves by eating sage. It does make their little goat burps smell nice.


----------

